# Injured Pigeon, NEED HELP!!!



## helpme (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was walking back home with my girlfriend after a night out, and we found a pigeon on the road laying on its back. At first, we thought it was dead, but we saw it was still breathing heavily and his eyes were blinking. My girlfriend decided to flip it, and it started limping with one of his wings drawn out like if it is broken. We are no specialists in assisting birds, so we have no idea what to do. I tried calling a few vets, but no one seems to care about a pigeon (in fact, I felt like they were almost laughing at me). So we decided to take the bird and put it in a box. We put a towel and a bowl of water inside the box, but we honestly do not know what to do next. Any ideas? I live in Montreal, and I could really use some help. 

I think the pigeon may have a broken wing, and perhaps a broken leg as well.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

could you put photos up?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a post with a list of things to do to stabilize an injured bird: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f95/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Did you call just normal vets, or avian vets?

Do you know of rehabbers in your area? 

Has the bird had anything to eat? (if you can't find dove/pigeon food, look for parakeet food.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a rehab center not far from you:

Montreal: Urban Animal Advocates, Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation Centre
Tel: 514-366-9965
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's another, not sure how close it is to you, but if the other says no, it might be worth calling:
Southwest region, Montérégie (Hudson) : Le Nichoir Bird Rehabilitation Centre
Tel: 450-458-2809
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a big listing of more Canada bird rescues/rehabs:
http://wildbird.rescueshelter.com/ca


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

One more:

http://www.lenichoir.org/html/help.html

450 458 2809
637 Main Road, Hudson Quebec J0P 1H0


----------



## helpme (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried feeding it some bread (I dont have any bird food, and I found the bird at like 1AM so there wasn't any stores open), not really sure if he really ate anything. I'm gonna try calling the rehabilitation center today, it was closed last night. Although, I do fear it will be closed due to labour day.


----------



## helpme (Sep 5, 2011)

Update: The closest wildlife rehabilitation center seems to be closed. When I called, it says that their mailbox was full, so I can't even leave a message. On top of it, the pigeon hasn't touched its water since I found it, and barely ate any bread crumbs.

I tried calling the Montreal Urban Animal Advocates, Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation Centre
Tel: 514-366-9965

I'm trying other vets, but no one seems to want to take it. One vet offered to euthanize it.....Montreal seems like a bad place for hurt animals....


----------



## helpme (Sep 5, 2011)

Update: No one wants to take the pigeon because they say that they can carry diseases that can threathen other birds that they have.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe the poor thing was hit by a car. If you try dipping the birds beak into a small crock of tepid water, to which you have added a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar, just up to his nose, but don't submerge the nostrils, he may drink. If not, then try to drip a bit of the water on the side of his beak with an eye dropper, and see if he will suck it in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can't get any seed, you can feed him frozen peas or corn that you have defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Don't use the microwave, as it will leave hot spots in the middle of the peas. This can burn his crop. Hold him on your lap, trying not to further hurt his wing or leg, and against your stomach. Open his beak and place a pea in his mouth. Push it to the back of his throat, and let him close his mouth. He should swallow it. Then do another. A full grown pigeon can take about 40 to 50 of these a couple of times a day. I don't know how old your bird is. You wouldn't feed again until his crop empties. The crop is the little pouch under his throat that will expand when filled. It should fill up to feel like a soft pillow. Not over filled, which would be hard. You can try this until you can get some seed for him. Or if he won't eat on his own. But you need to get him to drink. 

Can you post a picture of him. Is it a grown bird? He really does need to see a vet or rehabber. I hope you can reach one that will see him. Maybe after the holiday.


----------



## helpme (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I'll try taking a picture of it. It is a full grown bird,or at least I'm pretty sure it is. As for getting it to a vet or rehabber, I am having no luck whatsoever. No one wants a pigeon because it may carry other diseases that can be harmful to other animals that they might have. I heard of a place in Ottawa that might take it, although, it is a 3 hour drive from here and I own a business, so it's really hard to find the time to bring him there.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

helpme said:


> ......As for getting it to a vet or rehabber, I am having no luck whatsoever. No one wants a pigeon because it may carry other diseases that can be harmful to other animals that they might have. ......


What great vets & re-habbers you must have. If this is their view, they are not fit to practice.
ANY sick bird or animal can carry an illness which is possible to pass on to others of its kind (and some species to other species as well), but if this is their excuse, they obviously dont know anything about pigeons, and even less about such basics as quarantine & general medical hygene.
Do they limit themselves to one Animal/bird at a time... I sincerely think not, so in effect it is their way of saying they are just not interested in helping a pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If this poor guy has a broken leg and wing, he will need help. Quazar is right in that they just don't want to help a lowly pigeon. Sad. There must be someone around there who doesn't feel like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

As Jay3 says this guy needs help, 
Can you post some pics of him, good in focus eye level shots from both sides & front, and also from directly overhead. Not too close in that it blurs detail.
Also an in focus pic of his recent poops (if hes done any since not eating).
One of our members here called PIDGEY is prob the best to advise as regards limbs etc so pics are important to try to establish damage etc. & best way to support whatever, failling any vet or rehab access.
Also, As jay3 says, this guy really needs hydrated quickly (moreso than food in the first instance). but please do as Jay3 suggested to get him to drink & dont squirt any or force any water directly into his mouth as he could aspirate & die, especially since he is in such a bad way already.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We may know of a vet or rehabber if we knew where they are located.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> We may know of a vet or rehabber if we knew where they are located.


They're in Montreal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Only one I know of in Montreal.

Dr. Sikorski
Clinique Veterinarian Villeray-Papineau
7655 Papineau
Montreal, Quebec
H2E2H1
514-593-6777


----------

